# Relative prices of used gear: Ontario vs. Quebec



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm restarting this conversation outside of sesroh's for sale thread. For reference he was selling a nice SF Super Reverb for $1000. al3d mentioned:



> Man..if Ontario was'nt that far, i'de buy it in a SECOND.


And then later:



> ONe thing i noticed doh, not directly with your amp but in general, in Ontario, used music gear seems a LOT more expensive then say Quebec or BC. an Amp like yours after checking a bit around here will go for 650$ tops fully retubed, and after checking Craig's list, you in the ONt price range.
> 
> Like i mentionned, for Ont this seems to be a good price, when i check classified adds around Quebec, you will find a blackface for that price. or a 60's concert amp or Twin reverb for 1500$. 70's silverface are ALL over the place, you'll get a 70's silverface Deluxe reverb for 600$ easily.


So Quebec-based board members lets hear from you: can you point us Ontarians to some of this super cheap Fender gear? I'd definitely like a SFDR for an easy $600. And I live nice and close to Quebec too.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

pleace to look at is kiji montreal, lespac.com and dejavue.com. all Qc online classided adds, and craig's list naturally.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I'd have to say that from watching the craiglists and such that prices in Ontario on stuff is higher than here in Manitoba and Sask. I picked up a mint mint mint 64 Fender Concert in November for $550. A friend of mine from Regina just phone last night and he scored a 69 Pro Reverb for $600. He says other than a couple of small tolex scuffs it's in fantastic shape and came complete with footswitch, cover and a spare set of tilt legs. I'm going to take a look at a 71 Vibro Champ tomorrow, the asking price is $150.00


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Supply and demand then? Is the market for this stuff in Ontario just that much smaller and demand that much higher?


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah I think it's supply and demand. I don't have a buyer for my amp yet, but if I were to drop it to $700 I would probably have a quick sale. I've never bought an amp from Quebec or BC. I have bought a MIJ 54 reissue Stratocaster with a hard case from BC and that set me back $640 including shipping.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

sesroh, very true. Advertised in Qc for 700$ you'll surely sell it for say 650$ in a day or so. always depend on how long you're willing to let it stay advertised.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

heh I'm willing to let it sit. I've loved the amp ever since I bought it. I just feel the need for an amp head instead.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

sesroh said:


> heh I'm willing to let it sit. I've loved the amp ever since I bought it. I just feel the need for an amp head instead.


Good, let it sit mate. If you're in no hurry, as soon as the US dollard gets stronger, Gear value will go up again. And it will be a seller's market. I suspect after the US election it's gonna change a LOT.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Since it's a rational discussion, I am going to add my input. I have seen that amp several times on Craigslist and Kijiji. IMO the buyers are 'backing out' because they are researching the price. Your price is really high for a Silverface super. And if you had to perform the mods to get it into condition to sell, they are kind of irrelevant when it comes to the price.

The prices people quoted in the thread aren't 'Quebec prices', they are the normal value for the amp.

Not trying to get a jerk in any way, just stating my opinion that that amp will be for sale for quite awhile at that price. If you really want to sell it, you should price it to sell.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Thing is with Fender amps, is that the 57 Tweed and 64 to 66 Black Face Deluxe reverb and Twin are now going for quite a chunk of change, like the strats of that era. When Strats from the 70's started to go up in value, Siverface owners tough their amp would go up as well. Thing is for the silverface was never as good as the Blackface point to point amps. LOTS of people are advertising them are large prices, but when you dig a bit, you find they were sold, when sold, for very cheap. you can easily find a silverface in perfect condition for VERY cheap because they ARE everywhere, and they are SO heavy, no everyone wants to carry a 100ps combo realy.

If you're looking for a good amps to play with, the twin silverface is pretty decent if you don't pay over 550$ for it and retubed. 

if you're looking for vintage sound and can afford it, the 64 to 66 Blackface is a sure bet, and early 70's marshall are quickly RISING to the top of the vintage amp list.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Early Silverface Princeton Reverbs and Champs are desirable because the changes were more cosmetic with them. But even being the more desirable models, the prices aren't that high on them. The Deluxe Reverb is other one that goes for a lot higher. Supers, Twins, Bandmasters, Pros etc and the other larger models just don't go for those kind of prices. A day may come when they do, but it won't be for quite awhile.

When I first got my 68 Princeton Reverb, I remember the prices on them jumped a bit soon after. But they hit a bit of a plateau while ago. SF Deluxe Reverb's were already out of my price range when I got my Princeton Reverb.

The point about the advertised prices vs. what the stuff actually sells for is a good one. I have emailed a few people on Craigslist (Toronto, Kitchener etc.) regarding items they sold, and their actual selling prices are usually WAY lower than what they posted at. People actually usually post a higher price taking that into account. Doing a 'completed auction' search on eBay and averaging the prices gives prices that are way more realistic IMO.

You also have stores in Toronto selling items for really high prices....which people in Toronto will pay a lot of times. Bu those items will also sit a lot of times. It's not realistic for the rest of the Ontario market. And, if you took those amps in to trade to one of those stores, you would not get anywhere near the price they are going to try to sell it at in the store.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

I think Toronto screws things up a bit. It's a big market, with lots of cash rich marks floating around dropping coin on "vintage" gear because they're trying to recapture their youth. Selling stuff in Ottawa has been way harder than in Toronto. I used to turn stuff over for profit on Toronto's CL all the time. The CL and other buy-sell sites here in Ottawa don't see nearly as much traffic. Things are still more expensive than what a3ld is reporting from Quebec, but it's cheaper than Toronto.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya Toronto totally screws things up. It's a unique market within Ontario. I mean, in Brampton (which is basically a burb' of TO now) you have used MIA Fender Teles priced at $1300 a Long and Mcquade. That is completely unrealistic. People see those prices, then try to list their guitars for the same on Craigslist.

I am not fond of always having my gear shipped to me from the US and other provinces, but I am not going to pay those elevated prices.


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

al3d said:


> If you're looking for a good amps to play with, the twin silverface is pretty decent if you don't pay over 550$ for it and retubed.


I agreed with you until that point. A few months ago I was in the market for a silverface twin reverb and searched Canada and buffalo/new york thoroughly. The absolute lowest price I found was $500 (I probably came across 50 or so Silverface twins). The avg price seemed to be about $700. So I grabbed one locally for $700 which came with a roadcase but it needed a little work. I gave it to John Templeton here in Hamilton/Ancaster to bring it to my exact specifications. A couple hundred $$ later & I now own the greatest sounding amp I've ever heard.

And although the blackfaces are 'better' they aren't for everyone in the market for a fender twin, they break up much sooner than the SF and apprently the SF's have a better reverb circuit.

So I think the super reverb is a tad overpriced (generally speaking, not based on southern ontario pricing) but will definitely sell in time. Extra points for being in such great condition for a vintage amp.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The Blackfaces also aren't always for people who like to gig the crap out of their amps. There is such a price difference between blackface and silverface Deluxe Reverbs and Princeton Reverbs, that I personally wouldn't want a Blackface. The 68 Princeton Reverb I have is the same amp, and even has a black faceplate on it. But I don't have to worry about anyone sneezing on it when I take it out. It's a players amp, not a collectors amp.

I personally have seen Silverface Twins for less than $700. They are usually North of the city though. Still, I'd rather pay $25 in gas money than $50 in shipping (or likely more in the case of something like a Twin).

Another great Twin deal are the 90's "The Twin". They are frowned on in some circles, but if you want an insanely loud clean Fender sound and reverb, they will give it to you times 10. They weigh about 90 lbs too though. I broke my back with one of them for years and decided I don't want that kinda weight or that kinda power.


----------

